# Sevens Tickets



## calzo (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi all, I am travelling to Hong Kong for the Sevens in April. You need an ID card to apply. I am British so do not have one.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you are travelling surely you have a passport! That is ID


----------



## calzo (Dec 10, 2015)

A Hong Kong ID card as it's only for residents  any help?


----------



## Capstan (Sep 22, 2015)

I am pretty sure you have to get a package of flights, accommodation and game tickets in that case.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

4years ago I bought tickets through one of the online ticket companies. More expensive but can be done


----------



## yywailit (Sep 20, 2015)

no need hk id card


----------

